# Old Race Cars In An Abonded Barn



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

I scratch built the building out of plaster, sticks, and junk mail. The vehicles are modified from old models that are more like toys.


















































































Here's the link to the pictures I took while I was building this:
https://public.fotki.com/daveinthehat/davetown/old-race-cars-in-a-barn/

There's a slide show on my Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/daveinthehat/videos/507198356536812/


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

OK, now you're just showing off!

Kidding. If you squint your eyes that could pass for the real thing! No, you don't even have to squint.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

You've got the eye for detail! Another great job. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Where is that barn, those cars are worth a fortune.
It would be fun to be tiny, and walk around some of these layouts. Only problem is, sooner or later you would be in a 1950's horror movie, when a spider came walking out.

Dan


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

the skill people posses when I read "Scratch Built" is just flat out INSANE!!!!!
I love these things. 
this is what I see in my head and when I transform with my hands, looks nothing like it should!!!!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Exquisite. :appl:


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

Beautiful and Top of the Line!

LeRoy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's some mighty impressive modeling, very nice! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## daschnoz (Dec 12, 2016)

WOW! Just WOW. I'm happy if my plastic kit models look even remotely real.

Scratch built - you're not kidding. I looked at the build slideshow. You stick-built the 2nd floor!!!!!! I was waiting to see you put in fiberglass insulation and dry-wall.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

daschnoz said:


> WOW! Just WOW. I'm happy if my plastic kit models look even remotely real.
> 
> Scratch built - you're not kidding. I looked at the build slideshow. You stick-built the 2nd floor!!!!!! I was waiting to see you put in fiberglass insulation and dry-wall.


:thumbsup:


I really don't like fiberglass insulation. I was never very good at drywall ether.


----------

